
Show and Tell: Visconti Tarot Cards - prismatic
http://mentalfloss.com/article/74910/show-tell-visconti-tarot-cards
======
wheatbin
Not tarot but psychoanalytical in nature, I designed a deck of cards based on
word association experiments by CG Jung. It uncovers unconscious fears, hidden
agendas, guilt, unresolved personal issues and many other emotional-
psychological disturbances below the surface of consciousness.

Very simple to do and takes under 20 minutes, it can be used alone or with
another person.

The cards are available as a physical card deck:
[https://www.thegamecrafter.com/games/critical-
stimulus](https://www.thegamecrafter.com/games/critical-stimulus) and
printable PDF:
[https://gumroad.com/l/criticalstimulus](https://gumroad.com/l/criticalstimulus)

